# Fusion Brew



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Fusion Brew is a bubble tea & espresso cafe located on the main level of Junction Place (formerly known as Sterling University Plaza).

We serve a variety of milk teas, flavored teas, slushes, and snows. We also have a large selection of chais (hot, iced, or blended), loose-leaf tea, and iced-blended coffee. We also have a full coffee and espresso bar.

We have a great selection of bagels, cookies, and muffins as well as other pastries such as cinnamon rolls and brownies (including an amazin&#8230;

More...


----------

